# Tank Drilling



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

Is there anyone around the Markham area that can help with drilling a tank?

I'm looking to put 3 holes into a 40g cube. I'm contemplating one 1.5" and two 1" bulkheads (not sure of the hole sizes), so it would be nice to know if there's someone that can help (do it for me) 

Let me know how much you'd charge for it.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Visit John at NAFB (not quite Markham, but close enough). I think he charges 25.00 a hole though.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

If all of those holes are in one pane I would be very leary of it exploding when full. That's a lot of extra preasure that the tank wasn't designed for.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

Should not be a problem if spaced accordingly, I have five in one pane on DT, and smaller 30G cube has three in one pane; I sleep quite well at night 

You can get the glass drill bits at MOPS, not hard to do.



CanadaPleco said:


> If all of those holes are in one pane I would be very leary of it exploding when full. That's a lot of extra preasure that the tank wasn't designed for.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

You can borrow mine for free... Just pick up from the jobsite and return in a timely manner...


----------



## theSICKNESS (Mar 3, 2011)

all you need is a diamond hole saw, some plumbers putty, and water and you can do it yourself, it will save you some money.

I drilled 2 holes in my sump filter (40g tank) i was nervous at first but it went very smooth. Drilled the holes in less than a minute per hole. I think i paid $20 for the hole saw from home hardware.

Cheers


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

You can borrow our saw for free, will provide some guidance as well.


----------



## theSICKNESS (Mar 3, 2011)

couple of links on how to drill glass 











Cheers


----------

